# Laptop



## Roos (9 April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein Problem kann mich nicht zwischen einen FieldPG M2, und einem handelsüblichen notebook entscheiden.
Hat von euch evtl schon mal jemand die erfahrung gemacht mit einem IBM ThinkPad T61? Wenn ja welche?

Oder wie fändet ihr diesen Laptop für ein Programmiergerät?
Tech. Daten von dem Laptop den ich mir ausgesucht habe...

Notebook Lenovo ThinkPad T61 
- Intel Core 2 Duo T8300
(2.40 GHz / 3 MB L2 / 800 MHz)
- 2 x 2 GB RAM (DDR2-667)
- Display 15,4 " WSXGA+
(1680 x 1050 Pixel)
- NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
- Festplatte 160 GB HDD SATA
- DVD-Multi (DL)
- LAN 10/100/1000, Bluetooth
- 56K, WLAN 802.11n
- Windows XP Professional​- 36 Monate Herstellergarantie


MfG und danke Roos


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

ohne auf die konfiguration deiner alternative zu achten: Field PG!


----------



## Perfektionist (9 April 2008)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18331
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17471

Stichwort: Cardbus!!!
RS232???


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 April 2008)

Anstatt eines  FieldPG würd ich mir lieber alle 2 Jahre ein neues Lappi kaufen... Mein HP Compaq nc8430 hat sogar eine funktionierende serielle Schnittstelle.

Meines Erachtens sind die FieldPGs völlig überteuert und auch nie so wirklich schnell ( oder ?). Mein letztes FieldPG war ein 740er.....


----------



## sailor (9 April 2008)

Ich hab das Lenovo T61P. Mir 1920x1200 Pix. Hab ziemliche Problems mit Visus (Schriftarten) deswegen. Ich muss andauern die Aufloesung umstellen, oder einen 2. Monitor dazustellen. 
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem (WINCCflex, WINCC) und evtl. ne Loesung?


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mein letztes FieldPG war ein 740er.....



field pg |= pg740


----------



## Hermann (9 April 2008)

wofür willst du es denn nutzen?
beruflich oder privat zum dran üben spielen und rumprogrammieren`?


----------



## capri-fan (9 April 2008)

Hallo,

das einzige was an meinem Field PG M (2006) wirklich nervt, ist der laute Lüfter  . Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## HaDi (9 April 2008)

Also, ich bevorzuge auch eindeutig das FieldPG. Der größte Vorteil für mich ist die Handhabung, weil (inzwischen wieder) alle Schnittstellen eingebaut sind, die ich so brauche. Wer mal mit einem Laptop/Notebook an einer AS511 war, versteht, was ich meine.
Für reine S7-Anwendung ist dieser Vorteil sicherlich geringer zu bewerten.
Wie auch immer, wenn der kritische Füllstand an Siemens-Software erreicht ist, geht jedes Gerät in die Knie.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## seeba (9 April 2008)

Ich nutze den SIMATIC Manager lange nicht täglich, aber bis jetzt ist mir noch keine *neuere *Siemens-Baugruppe untergekommen, die ich nicht über das CP oder mittels USB RS232 Adapter (FDTI-Chip) erreichen konnte.

PS: Besitze ein Thinkpad T60 mit ultrageilem FlexView-Display.


----------



## taucherd (9 April 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine T61 und kann nicht positives über dieses Notebook berichten. Irgendetwas ist da mit der Hardware verpfuscht worden. Haben mehrere in der Firma und keine läuft ohne Probleme- schwerwiegende Probleme! Habe privat auch noch das Z61 und das ist um Klassen besser als das T61 und auch noch billiger.


Auch wie noch wenig Software drauf hatte ist es nicht wirklich gelaufen.
Hardware: CPU = T7300; RAM = 2GB; mit WinXP Prof.
Also ich kann dir nur raten – Finger weg vom T61.


----------



## doublecee (9 April 2008)

also *senfdazugeb*
windows -> dell d840
linux -> thinkpad r60 ...werden aber jetzt ersetzt gegen T61  

kann gegen beide nix sagen ...laufen top
sind beide recht massiv ...halten auch so manche IBN-Ausraster 
und zudem noch gut skalierbar

ich würde sagen, wenn du nich der mega siemens-hacker bist, issn pg bisschen "suboptimal" ...schon vom preislichen her  

grüße von der französischen verpackungsfront


----------



## Roos (9 April 2008)

vielen dank für eure antworten ich denke auch da ich den laptop nicht nur für programmierzwecke brauche sonder auch für sonstige arbeiten werde ich wohl zum og Notebook greifen.
Für meine Zwecke arbeite ich eh nur mit s7.
habe mir noch von siemens eine dp mpi adapter für kartenslot gekauft und einen usb rs232 konverter.
denke das das ausreichend ist. ansonsten eh zu 60% ethernet.

mfg


----------



## maxi (14 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Anstatt eines FieldPG würd ich mir lieber alle 2 Jahre ein neues Lappi kaufen... Mein HP Compaq nc8430 hat sogar eine funktionierende serielle Schnittstelle.
> 
> Meines Erachtens sind die FieldPGs völlig überteuert und auch nie so wirklich schnell ( oder ?). Mein letztes FieldPG war ein 740er.....


 
Hallo,

ich habe aktuell ein Top HP und bin sehr unzufrieden damit.
Habe so ein ganz neues Pavillion mit 17 Zoll und maximaler Austattung.
Dauernd ist es kaputt, es wurde schon 2 mal die Hauptplatine ausgetauscht und nun spinnt die Grafikkarte.
Das was ich hautsächlich bemängele ist der unkompetente Support.

Ich werde mir als nächstes wieder ein Field PG oder wieder ein gutes Dell (kein Latitude) zulegen.


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> ich habe aktuell ein Top HP und bin sehr unzufrieden damit.



dreh mal um ... steht da *made in china* drauf?


----------



## maxi (14 April 2008)

Ne Germany,
aber das hat ja heute nichts mehr zu bedeuten.
Porsche Chayene ist ja auch Made in Germany und wird in so Hallen in Tschechien zusammen gebaut.


----------



## HSThomas (14 April 2008)

Also ich verwende ein R60 Thinkpad.

Das läuft sehr zuverlässig, auch in der staubigsten Umgebung (und bei uns in der Werkstatt ist es SEHR staubig (ok, wir benutzen microfeine Pulver in unseren Prozessen - putzen können wir)). Es wurde bereits zweimal geflutet (einmal Kaffe, einmal Kühlwasser) und läuft immer noch ohne Probleme.

Ich nutze damit 
-RSLogix 500 & 5000
-RSNetworx
-Indusoft Web Studio (unsere SCADA Umgebung)
-TwinCAT
-Officekrams
-Visual Studio 2005 / 2008

naja... und an langweiligen Abenden im Hotel mitunter auch mal etwas... grafiklastigeres 


Durch seine robuste Bauweise ist es zwar etwas schwerer als vergleichbare Notebooks, aber bisher hat es alles mitgemacht und wirkt auch nicht so, als würde es demnächst den Geist aufgeben.

Da es keine serielle Schnittstelle hat, verwende ich halt nen USB-Adapter. Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme, egal ob es Motor Controller, SPSen oder irgendetwas anderes war, mit dem ich kommunizieren wollte.


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Wir haben bei in der Firma alle Toshibas (Tecra S1 bis S3) 
die haben auch noch eine serielle Schnittstelle und wir haben auch kaum Probleme mit denen. 
Field PGs finde ich persönlich viel zu teuer. Wieviele Laptops müssen mir kaputt gehen, das sich der Preis rechnet.


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Field PGs finde ich persönlich viel zu teuer. Wieviele Laptops müssen mir kaputt gehen, das sich der Preis rechnet.



wollen wir das jetzt bitte nochmal durch rechnen?!

ein field pg, um die 5k€, kommt mit step5, step7 prof (inkl. PLCSIM, SCL ...), winccflex, microwin und den schnittstellen MPI, S5(TTY) gleichzeitig RS232 und cardreader für S7-MMC und S7-MC, einem leistungsstarken akku von bis zu 4h laufzeit und eigentlich allem was man braucht bis zum hochauflösenden display... dazu gibt es ein industriegehäuse ... da brauch man einiges um die kiste kaputt zu bekommen ... kann das mal bitte einer gegenrechnen?


btw: ich bin kein unterstützer und freund von siemens-produkten, aber mit dem field-pg haben die siemensianer definitiv nen guten wurf gelandet!


----------



## BUR (15 April 2008)

Wir haben unsere Field PG's alle abgeschafft, weil die zum einen zu teuer sind und zum anderen hatte die immer Probleme, wenn Simatic Manager und WinCCflex gleichzeitig liefen, dann lief nämlich nix mehr. Wir haben jetzt alle Dell Precision und ich kann nichts negatives berichten. Wenn der Simatic Manager und der Drive Monitor gleichzeitig laufen gibt es schon mal eine Fehlermeldung, die man allerdings ignorieren kann. Ich habe mit dem Dell 1,5 Jahre im Graphit-Staub gesessen, nach wie vor Problemlos. Es hat auch schon einen Sturz vom Tisch überlebt.

BUR


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wollen wir das jetzt bitte nochmal durch rechnen?!
> 
> ...


Ist doch ganz einfach zu rechnen.
Wir haben ca. 20 Programmierer, die alle an unterschiedlichen Projekten arbeiten.
Manche mit AB, ABB, Beckhoff, Mitsubishi, Schneider, Siemens usw.
Davon allerdings maximal 3-4 gleichzeitig mit Siemens.
Soll ich jetzt für alle ein FieldPG inkl. Siemens Lizenzen kaufen, wenn ich nur 3-4 benötige?


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach zu rechnen.
> Wir haben ca. 20 Programmierer, die alle an unterschiedlichen Projekten arbeiten.
> Manche mit AB, ABB, Beckhoff, Mitsubishi, Schneider, Siemens usw.
> Davon allerdings maximal 3-4 gleichzeitig mit Siemens.
> Soll ich jetzt für alle ein FieldPG inkl. Siemens Lizenzen kaufen, wenn ich nur 3-4 benötige?



ich meinte die einzellösung: field pg vs. laptop ... in deinem fall könnte man das so stehen lassen  ... danke!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 April 2008)

Hallo

Ich muss dem Kollegen BUR rechtgeben. Auch ich verwende Dell und bin damit zufrieden. 
Positv am FieldPG ist nur, dass Siemens inzwischen auch den Bildschirm hoch-, und nicht mehr die Tastatur runter klappt wie beim PG720. 
Wer das noch verwendet hat, dem ist es sicher nicht nur einmal runtergesegelt.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## maxi (15 April 2008)

BUR schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere Field PG's alle abgeschafft, weil die zum einen zu teuer sind und zum anderen hatte die immer Probleme, wenn Simatic Manager und WinCCflex gleichzeitig liefen, dann lief nämlich nix mehr. Wir haben jetzt alle *Dell Precision* und ich kann nichts negatives berichten. Wenn der Simatic Manager und der Drive Monitor gleichzeitig laufen gibt es schon mal eine Fehlermeldung, die man allerdings ignorieren kann. Ich habe mit dem Dell 1,5 Jahre im Graphit-Staub gesessen, nach wie vor Problemlos. Es hat auch schon einen Sturz vom Tisch überlebt.
> 
> BUR


 
Hi,

der Precission ist halt kein Consumer sondern ein Profi Gerät.
Klar das sich hier auch einiges an der Qualität wiederspiegelt.

Was viele nicht in Betracht ziehen ist das ein Profinotebook einfach um die 2000-3000 Euro kostet. Dafür eine ausschlaggebend bessere Qualität aufweist.
Letztens habe ich ein Gerät 15,4 Zoll von Pioneer oder Panasonic (Weiss nimmer) gesehen, mit Magnesiumgehäuse und IP 67+ !!! Fallsicher bis 1,2m !! (Glaub ein normales notebook übersteht schon keien 20cm auf die Kante)
Da waren auch schon UMTS, GPS usw. ins Gehäuse eingebaut.
Das ist sicher der Hummer unter den Notebooks 
Allerdings bescheidne 5700 Euro aufwärts


----------



## da_kine (15 April 2008)

Wir haben in der Firma 3 Lifebook E-Series von Fujitsu-Siemens im Einsatz und sind extrem zufrieden damit. Haben RS-232 onBoard, Centrino-Chipsatz und das allerbeste: Man kann das optische Laufwerk einfach gegen nen 2ten Akku austauschen und hat dann zwischen 6 und 8 Stunden Laufzeit.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Drain (10 November 2008)

So, jetzt ist es bei mir auch so weit. Ein neuer Programmierlaptop soll her.

Es sollen mit der vorhandenen Simaticmanager Lizenz hautsächlich S7-Steuerungen programmiert werden.
Aber: Wir haben auch noch eine Anlage mit S5/Graph5 im Einsatz, welches momentan noch mit einem PG750 :shock: programmiert wird.
Dieses PG soll nun auch von dem neuen Laptop abgelöst werden.

Wozu ratet ihr mir. Field PG von Siemens => alle Schnittstellen und Software vorhanden oder ein "normales" von z.B. Dell. Dafür wäre dann aber ein Adapterkabel für die S5 notwendig, und das soll ja nicht immer so 100% funktionieren, wie mir ein Siemensvertreter erklärt hat.

Grüße Drain


----------



## HaDi (10 November 2008)

Also, ich bevorzuge immer noch das FieldPG. Wenn man das ohne Lizenzen kauft ist der Preisunterschied nicht mehr ganz so horrend. Aber da die Software schon installiert ist kannst du sofort loslegen und du verbringst keine Stunden damit, die passenden Adapter und Schnittstellen zu besorgen bzw. anzufertigen. Gerade bei S5 kann das ein ziemliches "Gewurschtel" werden.
Aber das


Drain schrieb:


> ... und das soll ja nicht immer so 100% funktionieren, wie mir ein Siemensvertreter erklärt hat.
> Grüße Drain


find ich schon frech, natürlich geht auch alles ohne Siemens-PG.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Der Siemensvertreter soll mal bitte datailliert sagen, was nicht geht und dann stellst du das mal hier rein...
[/edit]


----------



## MSB (10 November 2008)

Also ich habe momentan einen normalen Dell-Laptop.

Sämtliche Siemens-Software tut auch problemlos (Lach) ihren Dienst,
jedenfalls gibts keine Probleme die es nicht auf jeder Plattform gäbe.


Leider hat im Moment lediglich Fujitsu-Siemens noch bei den Workstation
Modellen eine serielle Schnittstelle on Board,
Dell und die anderen "großen" Marken leider nicht mehr.

@HaDi
Die Aussage das nicht alles mit dem TTY-Wandler geht, ist schon teilkorrekt,
inwiefern sie im konkreten Fall relevant ist, ist natürlich was anderes.

Z.B. lassen sich wohl div. sehr betagte S5-CPU's so nicht proggen, z.B. 130W und Co.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Drain (10 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> @HaDi
> Die Aussage das nicht alles mit dem TTY-Wandler geht, ist schon teilkorrekt,
> inwiefern sie im konkreten Fall relevant ist, ist natürlich was anderes.
> 
> ...



Meinst du das trifft auch auf die 115U CPU 943B zu?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 November 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> Meinst du das trifft auch auf die 115U CPU 943B zu?


 
Nein !
Die von MSB erwähnte Steuerung läßt sich mit der von dir genannten gar nicht vergleichen.

@MSB:
Hatte die 130W nicht noch ein mechanisches Programmschaltwerk ?


----------



## HaDi (10 November 2008)

OK, es wäre jetzt interessant, welche S5en der Kollege *DRAIN* damit proggen will/muss.
Ein gewöhnlicher RS232/TTY- oder USB/TTY-Adapter sollte eigentlich für alle S5en mit 15pol. Stecker genügen (da gibt´s Freigabelisten).
Sobald aber eine AS511 ins Spiel kommt (und bei den Sinumeriken glaube ich auch) brauchts einen Wandler mit eigener Versorgung, das meine ich mit "Gewurschtel".
Nur so am Rande: eine 150A/K kriegt man mit einem aktuellen FieldPG nicht urgelöscht !!!

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
USB-TTY-Wandler brauchen für AS511 wohl kein separates Netzteil, ein Kollege kommt mit einem DEll-Notebook damit direkt an 130WB und an 150S/U.
[/edit]


----------



## Drain (10 November 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> OK, es wäre jetzt interessant, welche S5en der Kollege *DRAIN* damit proggen will/muss.



Hallo Kollege HaDi, 
hast wohl übersehen:



			
				Drain schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das trifft auch auf die 115U CPU 943B zu?


----------



## HaDi (10 November 2008)

Sorry, da war ich schon am Tippen, hab ich nicht mitgekriegt.
Hier mal 2 Links zum Thema:

Link1

Link2 (hier auch mal in die Freigabetabelle sehen)

Ein RS232/TTY-Umsetzer sollte an einer 115U auch gehen und der braucht nicht mal einen Treiber.
Aber ich bevorzuge trotzdem, wie eingangs erwähnt, das FieldPG.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## cth (10 November 2008)

Hallo Roos,

ich habe mich für ein Toshiba Tecra S10-10X entschieden, das Lappy
hat alles was Du verlangst und ist sehr stabil verarbeitet.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## harrylask (10 November 2008)

Panasonic Toughbook CF-52 (+1GB Ram, also insgesamt 2GB) ~2500€

+ soll Sturz aus 76cm überleben, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet, Tastatur wassergeschützt
+ serielle Schnittstelle
+ Akkulaufzeit 7 Std
+ is flott und hat nen Tragegriff

- ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftige Tastatur, nehme bei längeren Baustellen externe USB Tastatur
- der Breitbildmonitor könnte größer sein, nehme bei längeren Baustellen externen Monitor für 2 Bildschirmbetrieb

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## Drain (14 November 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Sorry, da war ich schon am Tippen, hab ich nicht mitgekriegt.
> Hier mal 2 Links zum Thema:
> 
> Link1
> ...



Aloa Community,

Kenne die Firma MJH nicht. 
Die haben Alternativhardware (z.B. Programmierkabel) zu Siemens?
Taugen die Produkte was? Habt ihr Erfahrung damit gemacht? Sind preislich gesehen wohl günstiger als Siemens?

Für eure Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Drain


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2008)

MHJ - oben in der Bannerwerbung bei mir (zur Zeit) das fünfte ...


----------



## Drain (14 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> MHJ - oben in der Bannerwerbung bei mir (zur Zeit) das fünfte ...



 Der Link zu der Firma ist schon bekannt. 
Ich wollte eigentlich was über die Produkte der Firma wissen. Gute Alternative zu den Siemensprodukten? Oder eher Hände weg (Kompatibilitätsprobleme)?


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2008)

Der Eindruck, dass Du evtl. Mühe hast, die Firma im Netz zu finden, ist tatsächlich bei mir entstanden:


Drain schrieb:


> ...
> Kenne die Firma *MJH* nicht.
> Die haben Alternativhardware (z.B. Programmierkabel) zu Siemens*?*
> ...


wo doch sogar im Banner von S5-Leitungen die Rede ist 
  

PS: ich glaube kaum, dass hier jemand schreiben wird: "Finger weg, Murx". Aber ich denke mal, dass sich jemand finden wird, der davon berichten kann, dass das Zeug funktioniert - und eventuell auf Einschränkungen hinweist, auf die sicherlich aber auch der Hersteller in seinem Datenblatt hinweisen wird. Eventuell ist es hilfreich, wenn Du Dich mit MHJ in Verbindung setzt, dir mal einen Adapter ausspähst, dann mal googelst oder hier im Forum suchst, ob und was zu dem Gerät bereits geschrieben wurde ...


----------

